# Dot net Links/books for window forms based applications



## SunBird (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Everybody,
                I am a newbie in dot net technologies i need an good tutorial links or book name for window form based applications. Any help is very much appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 25, 2012)

IDk ,which one is the best  but currently I am reading the .NET 4 with C# published from WROX publication.
Its easy to understand for beginners.

I also have couple of NIIT cum Microsoft's book.


----------



## shar_yogi (Jul 25, 2012)

For clearing my basic i had used  C# A Primer and  for forms C# 2010 Black Book, Black Books cover's Windows Form and WPF 4.0 it also cover's asp.net and ado.net but language is bit hard to understand.
 For online u can use msdn, c-sharpcorner, java2s and more just google C# Tutorial


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 26, 2012)

I think, the *MSDN Collection* (available with Visual Studio) is the best bet for learning .NET.


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's the three best books for C#
Pro C# and .NET 4.0
Essential C# 4.0
The C# Programming Language.
These three are a must read!!


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 5, 2012)

^Those in the programming field already know this, but please do post the Author/Publisher along with the Book's name. Will be helpful.


----------

